# W8 fault code P0022 and or P1347



## 92celebrity (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 2002 W8 passat with 64K miles and am getting fault codes P0022( 16-406) and P1347 ( 17-755) Bank 2 cam codes. It is intermittent and will run great for one day and then the next afternoon during/after start up it will misfire and run poor for awhile. I have changed the oil and added seafoam as I read about on your site. Any suggestions? Is it worth changing the bank 2 intake cam sensor? Sometimes my scanner states ECU's are out of sequence. Car run's perfect 75% of the time. Thanks


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: W8 fault code P0022 and or P1347 (92celebrity)*

http://www.w8forum.dk/forum_po...f3269
I would check out this new thread from the other forum. It may be your only chance. If I still had mine I would have tried it immediately. The longer you wait the greater the chance that a couple of other things are going to go south. From my research everything this guy translated seems to make sense. 
Good luck


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 fault code P0022 and or P1347 (alaskadub)*

great post alaskadub..... the screens are what broke off on my W8, it cost my warrantee company 3k to fix it. I took a pic of the screens on my cell camera but it didnt come out so well or I would post it. the screens are smaller than an American 10 cent coin and can cause so much trouble!


----------

